# Telefonsex 4 cent/min. / Rechnung etc. DRINGEND HILFE



## MR89 (25 August 2009)

Guten Nabend zusammen,

ich durchstöber jetzt seit ein paar stunden mehrere Foren und habe festgestellt das mehrere Leute das selbe Problem haben wie ich.

Ich habe am letzten Wochenende eine XXX TV-Werbung gesehen, das man für 4 cent Telefonsex bekommt. Ich habe mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht und mit meinem Prepaid Handy angerufen (Guthaben ca. 2€) Da ich es noch nie gemacht habe, dachte ich mir so für 4cent /min. kann man nichts falsch machen! Muss dazusagen hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nach dem Fussball gucken ein paar Bierchen getrunken.:scherzkeks:

So, ich habe dort einfach mal angerufen und wurde verbunden. Es kam eine Computerstimme.

Hallo und Willkommen bei dem günstigsten Anbieter für nur 4cent die Minute und dieser Satz wurde auch direkt unterbrochen und hatte eine "Empfangsdame" dran, die mich fragte ob ich zum ersten mal Anrufen würde, dies habe ich mit JA beantwortet, dann meinte Sie: "Okay ich verbinde", es kam wieder eine Computer Stimme: Drücke 1 für AGB oder die 9 um sofort zu starten. Das kam mir zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr komisch vor, ich drückte die Taste "9" und habe aber dann aufgelegt weil ich mir zu dumm vor kam, ich dachte das die mit der verbinderei ihre Kohle machen, auch wenn es bei 4cent/min. nicht viel sein kann.

Okay alles schön und gut, heute 4 Tage später bekomme ich ein Anruf von der nummer 06924794095 als ich auf der Arbeit war. Da ich mich aber zur Zeit noch bewerbe für ein neuen Job, habe ich mir nichts bei gedacht und gehe mit meinem Vornamen + Nachnamen dran. 

Es war ein Mann in der Leitung und fing direkt so an:

Guten Herr XXX, 

sie haben dann und dann um ca. 01:00Uhr bei uns angerufen. Ich habe dies mit JA beantwortet und meinte das waren ca. 2-4 Minuten und es ging mir ziemlich auffem Sack diese hin- und her verbinderei. Der Mann am Telefon war am "schmunzeln" und meinte okay also wollen sie diesen Dienst auch nicht merh weiter nutzen?!?!? Ich habe dies mit Ja beantwortet, also Ich möchte es nicht mehr nutzen. Und es war mir ziemlich unangenehm schon in diesem Moment da 3-4 Mitarbeiter neben mir standen. Und dann fragte der Mann nach meiner Adresse. Die ich DUMMKOPF auch noch gegeben habe und dann meinte löschen sie daten bitte, weil zu diesem zeitpunkt mehr als klar wurde warum die AGB am telefon :wall::wall:  Ich fragte dann den Mann am telefon was für Kosten auf mich zu kommen würden, da meinte er das er das nicht aus datenschutzgründen nennen dürfe... ich direkt geantwortet das ich jetzt das system von den "durch schaut" habe, er meinte es kommt nur ne rechnung in höhe der "telefonierten Minuten". Und ich habe einfach aufgelegt.

So ich hatte den ganzen Tag ein schlechtes gewissen und dann mal ein wenig gegoogelt... und fest gestellt das dieses Problem mehrere Leute haben...

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen wie soll ich mich verhalten wenn jetzt POST kommt von diesm Unternehmen? 

1. Ich habe direkt nach 2-4Minuten wieder aufgelgt. 
2. Ich wollte kein Vertrag oder sonst irgendwas schließen.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ich ein Tipp bekomme oder mit sogar etwas weitergeholfen werden könnte :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex 4 cent/min. / Rechnung etc. DRINGEND HILFE*

Vermute dass es sich um Vision Bill handelt. Die genannte Nummer 06924794095 
gehört zu dem Laden 

hier der dazugehörige Thread: ( ist schon eine sehr lange Krankenakte ) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html


----------



## MR89 (26 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex 4 cent/min. / Rechnung etc. DRINGEND HILFE*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Vermute dass es sich um Vision Bill handelt. Die genannte Nummer 06924794095
> gehört zu dem Laden
> 
> hier der dazugehörige Thread: ( ist schon eine sehr lange Krankenakte )
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html



Hallo Captain Picard,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, ich habe den Thread mal stichproben artig durchflogen.

Also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

- Obwohl ich meine Adresse weiter gegeben habe. 
   Immer die Post zuschicken lassen. Und nichts bezahlen ? Irgendwann
   finden die eine Ende!?

- Weil wie gesagt, ich wusste nichts von einem Abo und wurde auch nicht
   auf einem Abo hingewiesen. 

- Das Gespräch spielte sich ja nur in einem Zeitfenster von 2-4 Minuten ab,
  da ich nur mit dieser Computerstimmt verbunden worden bin.


----------



## wahlhesse (26 August 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex 4 cent/min. / Rechnung etc. DRINGEND HILFE*



MR89 schrieb:


> Immer die Post zuschicken lassen. Und nichts bezahlen ? Irgendwann
> finden die eine Ende!?


Irgendwann geben die auf. Aber wann, kann Dir hier keiner sagen. Musst halt ein dickes Fell bekommen. Wenn Du im Vision Bill Thread liest, wirst Du aber schnell begreifen... bellende Hunde beissen nicht.



MR89 schrieb:


> - Weil wie gesagt, ich wusste nichts von einem Abo und wurde auch nicht
> auf einem Abo hingewiesen.


Siehst Du... ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag sieht anders aus .

Weitere Fragen dürfen hier nicht leider nicht beantwortet werden, das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Selbst ein JA oder NEIN. Daher gehts hier weiter...

LG
wahlhesse


----------

